#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  Τιμή πώλησης ιδιοκτησίας

## ALIKI

καλησπερα. Μηπως καποιος συναδελφος μπορει να μου δωσει τα φωτα του σε κατι που δεν εχω ιδεα;Ενας πελατης μου με ρωτησε αν μια τιμη που του προτεινανε ''ειναι λογικη''για να πουλησει την ιδιοκτησια του (ισογειο ακινητο με υπογειο και ενα 60% επι του οικοπεδου)Το μονο που γνωριζω ειναι η αντικειμενικη αξια.Ξερει κανεις να με βοηθησει πως ενεργω;;;;
ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Xάρης

Οι τιμές των ακινήτων καθορίζονται από τους κανόνες της αγοράς. Δηλαδή, τη ζήτηση σε σχέση με την προσφορά.
Σήμερα η προσφορά είναι τεράστια και η ζήτηση είναι σχεδόν μηδενική.
Οι πράξεις αγοραπωλησιών έχουν κατρακυλήσει στο 1/10 αυτών που γίνονταν 6 χρόνια πριν και οι τιμές πώλησης (μέσες τιμές) μειώθηκαν στο 60% των τιμών του 2007. 
Το κακό με τις εκτιμήσεις στη σημερινή εποχή είναι ότι έχουμε "ειδικές συνθήκες" και έλλειψη δεδομένων για σύγκριση τιμών.
Υπάρχουν βέβαια και άλλες μέθοδοι εκτίμησης της αξίας των ακινήτων που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν.

Πώς λοιπόν ενεργείς;
*Απευθύνεσαι σε έναν επαγγελματία εκτιμητή, ει δυνατόν γνώστη της περιοχής όπου βρίσκεται το ακίνητο.*
Οι μεσίτες που δραστηριοποιούνται στην περιοχή μπορούν να δώσουν χρήσιμες πληροφορίες και να κάνουν τις δικές τους εκτιμήσεις, πρέπει όμως να τις περάσεις από κατάλληλα φίλτρα διότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άσχετοι. 
Οι μεσίτες άλλωστε δεν θέλουν να πουλήσουν ειδικά το δικό σου ακίνητο, θέλουν να πουλήσουν γενικώς. 
Ούτε τους ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ αν θα πουλήσουν το ακίνητό σου σε χαμηλότερη αξία. Θέλουν να πουλήσουν γρήγορα και να καρπωθούν τη μεσιτική αμοιβή έστω και χαμηλότερη καθότι εκφράζεται σε ποσοστό της αξίας πώλησης.
Όπως βέβαια σε κάθε κλάδο, υπάρχουν και οι άριστοι με γνώση και ήθος.

Τέλος, η αντικειμενική αξία ενδιαφέρει μόνο την εφορία. Η πραγματική, η εμπορική αξία, είναι εντελώς διαφορετική, άλλοτε πολύ υψηλότερη της αντικειμενικής, πλέον έως και πολύ χαμηλότερη.

----------

